# URGENT PLEASE HELP Gynea Surgeon Recommendation?



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

Wonder if anyone can help me?  I'm looking for a recommendation for gyneacologist type surgeon person.  I'm trying to find out if I need a fibroid removed before going ahead with tx.  I've seen someone at the Nuffield and will be seeing someone on the NHS soon.  It's a big op (myomectomy) and if it goes badly a partial hysterectomy is required, hence my abject terror.  I'm prepared to travel and pay  if need be.  

I'm going out my mind with worry  so any pointers or similar experiences shared would be gladly welcomed 

Fang Q,
Diesy


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Urgent, serious problems with gynea op need to find a NHS gynea for referral.

Please help!!!


----------



## wee lady (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there, I can recommend Dr Hawthorne at the southern general hospital. I saw him on the NHS, I think he also does private work at the Nuffield. I'm afraid there are no short cuts to see him on the NHS I had to wait 4 months despite collapsing due to the masses of blood loss. I ended up having to have uterine artery embolisation because my fibroid got too big to operate on safely without the risk of v high blood loss or a hysterectomy. Uterine artery embolisation further compromises your fertility so avoid that if you can. I think the location and size of your fibroid determine if it needs to be removed. 
My mother in law offered to pay for my myomectomy privately but dr Hawthorne said it was best to be conducted in an NHS hospital in case there were any complications.
Feel free to ask any questions. There is a thread on here for ladies with fibroids which might be worth a look at.

Fibroids suck big time. I wish you all the luck in the world. 
Wee Lady x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

How are you? Remember you emailed me before? I hope you are getting on ok with IVF? I've had my fibroid out, had to pay private because as a single girl, the NHS refused my myometomy. I was advised that I had to go through 2 rounds of ivf and at least a 3rd miscarriage before they would do anything. Op has left me with healing issues, maybe adhesions, which are very common with pelvic ops but can lead to a ruptured uterus in pregnancy. So, I need to get a laparoscopy. 

Thanks so much for replying   
Diesy


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Diesy
I was at the Fertility Show in London in November and there was a surgeon speaking there who seemed to really know his stuff (worked, I think, for a private clinic in London somewhere). I can't remember his name, but if you post on a general board with a query with his name there'd be a fair chance someone here would know who he was... (not that i can describe him in any helpful way; he is a white male in his 50s and was wearing a suit!).

Anyway, he talked about the places where *really good* fertility surgeons should have done their training, so when you call clinics you can enquire as to the surgeon's credentials. He suggested the good places for surgeons to have trained are: 
Barts,
Hammersmith,
Belgium

He also suggested asking surgeons how many of these procedures they do per year.  The more the better.

Apparently in England fertility surgery isn't available on the NHS so you'd need to pay down there  

It sounds as though you really need an expert, not a generalist. (My only personal experience was with investigative surgery by a generalist who seemed pretty nice, but not probably what you need). 

Good luck.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi 3cats,

Gosh, that's really useful.  Do you remember what his talk was called of the day and time.  I could maybe locate him from there.  I'm on a 3 month wait for a consultation on the NHS following a private fibroid removal in London.  NHS refused on clinical reasons as I am single, despite recent ttc and early miscarriage in last relationship probably caused by fibroid.  Now not very well.    I think it's a laparoscopy I need.

So, thanks for this info!  I hope you are well and upcoming tx is a breeze...as well as a huge success oh course!!!


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey there Diesy,
Turns out i was being a bit dim... the chap's name was included in the seminar descriptor on the website (doh!). I've pasted it in below and highlighted his name 

On day three of downreg drugs... am already thinking happy follicle thoughts 
Hope you get someone whose got great surgical experience and is v. good at patient care too.

Friday 14.45-15.30
Fertility Surgery - offering an alternative to IVF or improving the chance of success of IVF (NB speaker change and slightly revised topic)
Fertility surgery can help you to conceive naturally by treating pathology such as blocked tubes, ovarian cysts, fibroids and Asherman's syndrome, if that is the only problem you have. Where there may be multiple factors present, surgical treatment of hydrosalpinx, fibroids and other conditions may increase your chance of success. Treatment can be available through NHS or private medical insurance if you have gynaecological symptoms as well. *Adrian Lower*, Consultant Gynaecologist, Fertility Specialist and Medical Director of the London Fibroid Clinic outlines the scope for surgical management.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, that's what I was thinking about the fertility Show schedule.  Great minds, eh   Thanks so much!  

Sending your follies some super strength PMA       to make them big and strong and ready for action.  Come on Follies, get ready for the Can Can      Where are you getting 'done'?


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol lol lol.  Follies doing the cancan.
Tx at Edinburgh Royal. New doctors this time round; so far so good ... awaiting the onslaught of headaches from ddownreg drugs


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

I tell my IUI friends that they should do the Can Can into the IUI room as it increases % success tenfold.  Never know, it might work for EC too!    

I hope the change in medical personnel is a lucky charm.  At your next consultation ask them all to wear their lucky pants on transfer day, you just never know         When I had my surgery I told the anaesthetist that - oh no, I wasn't even in a hospital, I was in the spa at Gleneagles!    He took it as well as someone with a medical degree could.  This was as I handed over my fluffy Primark slippers to the nurse, after paying for the op they were quite an expenditure.


----------



## Lily76 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you for the info on this thread ladies and I hope you are both well. I am considering Adrian lower for my own Myomectomy ... Wish me luck  xxx


----------

